# Where to go this weekend ????



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi one and all,

I will be out and about in MH this weekend, but not decided where to go, the choice will be "Anglesey", "New Forest", "Peak District", "Mid Wales".

I am really not fussed on where we end up, but as always there needs to be consensus between us, and its just not happening.

Over the years we have roamed these parts regularly, I was just wondering do other people have these problems.

decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

If i'm ever undecided I always end up in the lake district. If your not fussed about hook up the national trust sites always have space and you can arrive anytime before 10pm without having to book

Just the most beautiful place to visit

David


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Because I am the one who reads the Out and About section in the C&CC mag, I pick the rally to join for the weekend. Normally no argument from Mrs W. We like to walk so I do a Ordnance Survey map of the surrounding area and off we go. Last weekend was spent in a field behind a pub in a part of Nottinghamshire we have never visited before. Beer, food, walking and weather were all good. What more do you want?

JohnW


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

That sounds good, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

New Forest for us this weekend, as we are going to visit my partners son who's down in Pompey on a course.
Should be ok ,overnight tomorrow at Banbury..(Barnstones Site)then down to Pompey Friday then the New Forest!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

mondo33 said:


> New Forest for us this weekend, as we are going to visit my partners son who's down in Pompey on a course.
> Should be ok ,overnight tomorrow at Banbury..(Barnstones Site)then down to Pompey Friday then the New Forest!!


Make sure you choose a site that is still open. Most Forest Holiday sites have already closed down for the year.

Alternatively, come and join us at Woodlands Farm just east of Chichester.

Very peaceful, nice flat field and some nice grounds.

PS C&CC BSB page 339. 197/70


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hello try kingfisher at gosport then take ferry over to pompey
dave


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Went to the Southport Air Show, we had a cracking weekend there, weather was a little cloudy, but good enough to see the Red Arrows, and the Euro Fighter and Vulcan were stupendous.

This weekend decorating.
Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where to go*

Ever Been Here? Bakewell C&CC

£28 for 3 Nights inc EHU for members

Trev


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We do the same as Wizzo, apparently this weekend we are in Linconshire somewhere, . 

Last weekend we were with the North London MH section at Banham Zoo, fabulous place £10 a night with EHU, reduced rate into zoo for whole 5 night stay and a huge car boot on the Sunday just to add to the entertainment. 

We just go through the book pick an area we fancy then find a rally there and go. 

Mandy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to go*



teemyob said:


> Ever Been Here? Bakewell C&CC
> £28 for 3 Nights inc EHU for members
> Trev


I can recommend this one. Three cracking pubs in Youlgreave, the one opposite the church does superb meals and there's some good walking to be had along the river (get yourself an Ordnance Survey map).

Note there are no facilities at the site that's why it's so cheap and even better for us over 55's!

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Where to go*



Wizzo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Ever Been Here? Bakewell C&CC
> ...


Thanks JohnW!

Have booked it for us (first time). Thought it looked good.

Is the access road realy that tight as mentioned in the guide?

Trev


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

When you turn left at the church the road is fairly narrow but what makes it more interesting on the way down the road are the parked cars that give you a slalom course and of course if there is anything coming the other way!

I think the locals must be used to the comings and goings though and we've never had a problem. When you are out of the residential area and you subsequently bear right at the fork, the road narrows to single track but it leads nowhere other than to the site and the farm opposite with its small site, so again not usually a problem.

It's definitely well worth it!

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're in one of the clubs you could do what we sometimes do and play CL (or CS) Roulette.

Get the map out, close your eyes and stick your finger on the map in the area you fancy then book into the one nearest your finger :wink: 

Found some lovely (and not so) spots like that :lol: 

pete


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We were supposed to be on the ferry to France right NOW  but because my dear hubby has not finished re-roofing our house yet :evil: we have had to postpone it for heavens knows how long :roll:. We will still go once he has finished though. (I love him really.)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Roof*



shingi said:


> We were supposed to be on the ferry to France right NOW  but because my dear hubby has not finished re-roofing our house yet :evil: we have had to postpone it for heavens knows how long :roll:. We will still go once he has finished though. (I love him really.)


Could always get up there on the roof and give him a hand. Speed things up so-to-speak.

Trev


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh I have Trev, I have! I am official new tile hander-upper and old tile pick-upper and lots of other stuff but the whole thing has taken so much longer than anticipated. I think we were a little too optimistic in thinking 8 weeks would do it. Much more like 12 and HE is doing it on his own.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bakewell*



Wizzo said:


> When you turn left at the church the road is fairly narrow but what makes it more interesting on the way down the road are the parked cars that give you a slalom course and of course if there is anything coming the other way!
> 
> I think the locals must be used to the comings and goings though and we've never had a problem. When you are out of the residential area and you subsequently bear right at the fork, the road narrows to single track but it leads nowhere other than to the site and the farm opposite with its small site, so again not usually a problem.
> 
> ...


Well we managed to get here to Bakewell (Youlgreave).

Like it a lot, very peacefull.

Managed to get out for the Day in Mrs. TM's car.

Off to Pub tommorow.

£28 for three nights, bargain.

Just need to find out where the waste water dumps is! Anyone know?

Trev


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

You water the trees!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water a to do*



hiker said:


> You water the trees!


REALY?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We always empty the waste water around the trees or saplings. Most Sites (whatever their classification) home or abroad are generally happy for you to do this, but always ask first!


----------

